# What Is Your Score



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

This is fun for the whole Family 
Hope you enjoy 
Have Fun!!!!!!!

Click here:

http://www.club300.ru/public/content/media...new/cat_new.swf

Willie


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Hey, Anything that has to do with squashing cats, is alright by me!
















Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

THat ws pretty cool








I got a 146

Don


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

OK that is hard, the best I can do is 125


----------



## out4fun (Aug 22, 2006)

Bowling balls and cats now thats good fun







got 192 so far


----------



## gd420mj (Sep 30, 2006)

hey guys... sorry but how can set a picture in my profile?


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Whoo Hoo! A big 97 for me


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

188. Same as my golf score.


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

I think that witch was messing with me!!!








I only got 112 the first time and 114 the second!








She said she wasn't messin' with me, but I don't believe a word she says!








MaeJae


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> Hey, Anything that has to do with squashing cats, is alright by me!


Amen to that, Brother!

Mark


----------



## Darj (Oct 10, 2004)

I got a 109 on my first try.







My kids are busy playing it now. Thanks for the game willie226!


----------

